# I Keep having dreams that my estranged husband is desiring my best friend



## bleedingheart (Jun 3, 2010)

I am having recurrent dreams, same scenario but different situations. I so believe in a womans intuition. Has anyone experienced this........


----------



## 2Daughters (May 13, 2010)

My wife has


----------



## bleedingheart (Jun 3, 2010)

Are you attracted to or doing her BF?


----------



## 2Daughters (May 13, 2010)

No, but I am not attracted to my wife, now there are other attractive women, especially where I work, but she had those dreams and would be mad when she awoke.


----------



## 2Daughters (May 13, 2010)

???..why am I a bastard?, I was letting you know she had dreams that I liked a woman at work and would get mad when she woke up in the morning, not that I need to defend myself to a bitter woman, but bastard I am not.


----------



## CodeNameBob (Jun 3, 2010)

Calling someone bastard for being honest, is a little disturbing to me. My STBX used have the same type of dreams that you are having, but about my co-workers, they got so bad I had to stop interacting with them, I was the #2 guy in very large company, not an easy thing to do. Needless to say, she was having dreams about me being unfatihful with other woman, getting mad at me, she forgot to watch herself. She is the one that had the affair and left me. Who is left helping me pick up the pieces, those same women she was jealous of, and their husbands, they are my friends and my wife is not.

Maybe, your dreams are telling you something about yourself, are projecting your wants and desires on your husband? Is there someone that you are attracted too? Do you want out? Is your friend not trust worthy, cheating on her husband and you haven't been honest with that family. I beleive in trusting your gut, but you asked for opinions, or stories similiar, and what did you do? Attacked someone giving you what you requested!

Look inside yourself for the answers, for you really don't seem to want to hear what others have experienced. If you really want help open up, this place has been great for me getting help and answers, and that should be respected, not taken lightly.

Stop calling people names, got news for you 2Daughters, is very insightful and helpful, show some class!


----------



## bleedingheart (Jun 3, 2010)

@ 2Daughters, I sincerely apologize for calling you such a terrible name: ( Truth is I was intoxicated last night. No excuse , but my reasoning was gone. I ask your forgiveness. But I think what triggerd that was that you typed that you weren't attracted to your wife. Have you told her that? If not I wouldn't say your being honest. How can a man not be attracted to his wife?


----------

